
When Robert Pinsky Wrote a Video Game - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/when-robert-pinsky-wrote-a-video-game
======
abecedarius
You can play it online: [http://mindwheelgame.com/](http://mindwheelgame.com/)

Or read a more hackerly post about it:
[http://www.filfre.net/2014/03/mindwhell-or-the-poet-and-
the-...](http://www.filfre.net/2014/03/mindwhell-or-the-poet-and-the-hackers/)

